# Missing Teeth ... Lip tuck



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell is apparently missing a tooth on each side of his mouth. He has the look pictured quite often. People call him Elvis :dance2: Does anyone else have a poodle that continuously does this lip tuck. I'm wondering if it's due to his missing teeth? Our vet says that these missing teeth will not affect him adversely.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

My aussie did that...no missing teeth on his part, although he did break a canine tooth when he was older...but he did the lip thing his whole life. I loved it.

Your Russell is a cutie!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My Indy does that quite often too. Once I thought Maddy was doing that but I went to untuck her lip and on closer inspection her poor little face was all swollen up from an allergic reaction! Poor little monkey, we had to rush her to the vet. Never did find out what she was allergic to either, it was winter time so not a plant outside I don't think.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Trev does that quite often and he has a full set of teeth. I think it's really cute!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry, Millie and Tiger all have full sets of teeth and get the sticky lip too!! . I love Russell, he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My Maggie does the Elvis imitation and she has all her teeth. Too cute. Your guy is very handsome.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie doesn't do that, but I wish she did because it's very cute!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

The toy poodle I adopted does that too, and he's missing all his front teeth and some on the one side. Poor thing... my toy looks like an old man without his dentures! Haha!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I've never heard of referring it to the Elvis before, but I love it! Sawyer does this every once in a while, it's adorable!


----------

